# Is here anyone with a good side profile but bad front?



## RopeAllFemales (Nov 6, 2018)

I feel like im the only one

What could make your side profile better than your front some may ask. Here you have.

-Narrow face
-Thick nose
-Close-set eyes
-Asymetries.

All these things cant seen just by the side profile and i am so (((((LUCKY)))) that i have all of them. Life is over for me


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 6, 2018)

Im totally the opposite


----------



## VST (Nov 6, 2018)

Apparently both my front and profile are good, but I'm still a KV


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Nov 6, 2018)

VST said:


> Apparently both my front and profile are good, but I'm still a KV



i remember when you said that you would have a bad front and when i first saw your front here i was really mad and very upset about that. I thought that i was not the only one. You fucking faker. You dont have any feature that could make your side profile better than your front. Your front is even better. Wide jaw, no close set eyes, not a thick nose etc..


future chadlite said:


> Im totally the opposite



The opposite is very common but i barely know nobody that has a good side profile but bad profile.


----------



## VST (Nov 6, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> i remember when you said that you would have a bad front and when i first saw your front here i was really mad and very upset about that. I thought that i was not the only one. You fucking faker. You dont have any feature that could make your side profile better than your front. Your front is even better. Wide jaw, no close set eyes, not a thick nose etc..
> 
> 
> The opposite is very common but i barely know nobody that has a good side profile but bad profile.


Tbh, I was really bad at taking pictures back then, and it got better after I've taken like 900 pics of myself in the span of 6 months, but still I thought I was uglier than I actually am. 
Also, my nose is pretty thick ngl


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 6, 2018)

Here!My front is shit but my profile is decent tbh


----------



## nattycel (Nov 6, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> Here!My front is shit but my profile is decent tbh


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Nov 6, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> Here!My front is shit but my profile is decent tbh



What makes your front ugly?

Is it your narrow face? Fat nose? Close set eyes? Asymetries?


VST said:


> Tbh, I was really bad at taking pictures back then, and it got better after I've taken like 900 pics of myself in the span of 6 months, but still I thought I was uglier than I actually am.
> Also, my nose is pretty thick ngl



Well i wish i had your nsoe, mine is fat af and droppy.


----------



## VST (Nov 6, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> What makes your front ugly?
> 
> Is it your narrow face? Fat nose? Close set eyes? Asymetries?
> 
> ...


Mine is just thick and long.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Nov 6, 2018)

VST said:


> Mine is just thick and long.



"long" 

you have never seen a long nose i guess


----------



## VST (Nov 6, 2018)

It's pretty large both from the front and profile view.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Nov 6, 2018)

VST said:


> It's pretty large both from the front and profile view.



from the side, yes. From the front no


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 6, 2018)

nattycel said:


>


Dogs me


RopeAllFemales said:


> What makes your front ugly?
> 
> Is it your narrow face? Fat nose? Close set eyes? Asymetries?
> 
> ...


Wide nose mostly


----------



## VST (Nov 6, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> from the side, yes. From the front no


It looks pretty thick from the front too though.


----------



## King (Nov 6, 2018)

Reporting in


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Nov 6, 2018)

My face and maxilla are both super forward grown (you can see it in the profile) and projecting, but I still look like a subhuman from the front. I think this because of a lack of jaw angularity and size. I've got high, prominent cheekbones (not super prominent) with a narrrow ass jaw.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 6, 2018)

Opposite for me


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Nov 6, 2018)

Opposite for me.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Nov 6, 2018)

The opposite is very common among men. But in my case its kind of a rarety..


----------



## BlackBeard (Nov 6, 2018)

Imagine having both profiles suck like me


----------

